# ECM Location



## jkon (Mar 30, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where the ECM is located on my 2003 SE? Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have a bad pic, I cant tell if it is under the dash or the front of the console...


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

SPEEDO said:


> *I have a bad pic*, I cant tell if it is under the dash or the front of the console...


Yeah, my '04 SM has a pretty lousy picture too (probably the same one). I always thought the ECM was on the transmission "hump" visible from the driver's side, but the manual says "ECM is located behind the instrument lower cover" and the pic says it is looking from the passenger side. Only step before ECM removal is removing that lower instrument cover; whatever that is considered to be. Sorry, that doesn't seem very helpful.


----------



## dup's frontier (Feb 14, 2010)

It is on the floor under the center console. Right behind the fire wall. You should be able to see part of is without moving anything.


----------

